# iMac G4 Tournesol, ça vaut le coup de le reparer ?



## iMacounet (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

cete annonce http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/84088494.htm?ca=22_s montre un G4 dit HS 

Est ce quelqun sait quel(s) sont les symptôme(s) qui touche(nt) la machine, vaut il le coup de le réparer ? réparable ? :rateau: 

Merci.


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Décembre 2009)

Pas evident?
Posez les questions sur les symptômes au vendeur serait plus judicieux
Les manip qu'il aurait effectué, pram, nettoyage port mémoire, mémoire hs ,etc......

C'est ce que j aurais fait a votre place avant de poser votre questions
Sur macge les modo sont très bon , mais ils ne sont pas devin

bonne soirée, et peu être a bientôt avec plus de précision


----------



## iMacounet (20 Décembre 2009)

j'ai envoyé un message au vendeur.

je vous ferais parvenir le message sur le forum 

merci de ta réponse


----------



## ben206stras (23 Décembre 2009)

Sur les photos, il s'allume, donc, c'est déjà qu'il n'est pas si mal en point que ça.
Il y aurait donc bon espoir de la sauver... Et même peut-être simplement en effectuant un redémarrage réussi avec peut-être une vérification de l'état des secteurs logiques du disque dur...

(Bonnes fêtes Christophe2312  )

Par contre, la machine n'est qu'un iMac 15", ce qui est un peu petit.
Mais point très positif, surtout si quelqu'un recherches une alimentation pour un iMac 700 ou 800 Mhz (tous modèles d'écran), cette alimentation fonctionnelle est compatible... (Et ça fait pas cher pour une alimentation).


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2009)

oui un bête Kernel Panic ça doit se résoudre... mais c'est un 15" seulement (le modèle idéal, à mon sens, était le 17") et en plus il n'a ni clavier, ni souris ni, semble-t-il, ses HP boules!

Bref très incomplet cet iMac tournesol! c'est dommage!


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Pour piece achat ideal
(doucement sur la mirabelle ben206stras, fait comme moi que de la pomme, bonne fete a toi)


----------



## macmab (29 Décembre 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Mais point très positif, surtout si quelqu'un recherches une alimentation pour un iMac 700 ou 800 Mhz (tous modèles d'écran), cette alimentation fonctionnelle est compatible... (Et ça fait pas cher pour une alimentation).



Je cherche à changer mon alim pour mon G4 800 17"... est-ce que tu es sûr de toi au sujet de la compatibilité? 
car moi j'ai lu que les alim ne sont pas les mêmes selon le type d'écran... en tout cas c'est ce que m'a dit un marchand US qui vend des alim pour 15" et 17", il semble que ce sont des modèles spécifiques. 
merci de ton aide


----------



## ben206stras (29 Décembre 2009)

Il y a en effet des modèles différents. Cela concerne la puissance nominale de l'alimentation.
Différence lors de la création et l'assemblage des machines.

La alimentations délivrent toutes exactement les mêmes tensions sur les mêmes fils du connecteur (pour les 14 pins, il en est de même pour les 16 pins). 

Le seul point qu'il faut surveiller est le connecteur à 14 pins (pour les 700 et 800Mhz) (ou 16 pins pour les 1 et 1,25Ghz).

J'ai changé l'alimentation 14 pins de 160W de mon tournesol 800Mhz 17" par une alimentation de 130W il y a 1 an et la machine tourne toujours comme un charme.

Donc, oui, ça fonctionne. Ce n'est pas le modèle d'origine, mais c'est compatible.


----------



## macmab (30 Décembre 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> J'ai changé l'alimentation 14 pins de 160W de mon tournesol 800Mhz 17" par une alimentation de 130W il y a 1 an et la machine tourne toujours comme un charme.


merci beaucoup de ta réponse. 
donc je peux remplacer mon alim de 17" par une de 15" sans problème?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Décembre 2009)

Je vais peut être acheter ce G4  Siu le vendeur me répond. 

J'ai lu que le kernel panic peut venir de la memoire ram,ou de l'OS. 

Ou un simple redemarrage/reset.


----------

